# Was ist .shtml?



## Neuk (12. März 2002)

Kann mir jemand erklären was es sich mit der Endung .shtml auf sich hat?
Zeigt es vielleicht nur an das, in dieser Datei eine Skriptsprache benutzt wird (z.B PHP) oder is des eine Skriptsprache, von der ich bisher noch nichts mitbekommen hab...


----------



## Neuk (12. März 2002)

A jo, hab mich mal kurzu mgehört (SelfHTML):



> Mit Hilfe von Server Side Includes (auch unter der Abkürzung SSI bekannt) können Sie direkt innerhalb von HTML-Dateien dynamische Information, z.B. Datum und Uhrzeit, einbinden. Sie können auch CGI- Programme starten und deren Ausgaben, beispielsweise einen Zählerstand mit Anzahl Zugriffen auf die aktuelle Datei, in die HTML-Datei einbinden. Oder Sie geben den aktuellen Inhalt diverser  CGI- Umgebungsvariablen direkt in HTML aus - ohne Umweg über ein separates CGI-Script. Server Side Includes sind generell dazu gedacht, kleinere Teile einer HTML Seite dynamisch einzubinden.
> 
> Server Side Includes werden nur ausgeführt, wenn der Web-Browser die HTML-Datei über einen installierten Web-Server aufruft, also mit einem URI vom Typ http://.... Voraussetzung ist ferner, dass der installierte Web-Server die Server Side Includes unterstützt. Nicht alle Web-Server tun das, andere interpretieren nur einen Teil der möglichen Angaben. Wenn der Server keine Server Side Includes kennt, funktionieren die entsprechenden Anweisungen in der HTML-Datei nicht. Beim Austesten mit einem lokal installierten Web-Server lesen Sie hierzu bitte in der Dokumentation des Servers nach. Beim Einsatz auf einem öffentlichen Web-Server fragen Sie Ihren Provider, ob dessen Web-Server die Server Side Includes unterstützt.
> 
> Damit ein Web-Server sofort erkennt, dass eine HTML-Datei Server Side Include Anweisungen enthält, ist es üblich solche HTML-Dateien mit einer speziellen Dateinamenendung zu kennzeichnen. Gewöhnlich lauten die Dateiendungen .shtml, .shtm oder .sht. Die meisten Server ignorieren Server Side Include Anweisungen, wenn diese in einer gewöhnlichen HTML-Datei mit der Endung .htm oder .html stehen!



Ich weiss, ich sollte vorher nachdenken bevor ich frage, aber vielleicht interessiert es noch jemand anders ...


----------

